# So what's in your Bugout Bag?



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Just trying to see if I missed anything.

1.) Life straw
1 gallon H20
H20 purification tabs
Beef jerky
Dried fruit
5 granola bars
Hand crank radio/lamp
Walkie talkie
Head lamp
10.) Bolt cutters
Socks
Underwear
Long John's
Cargo pants
Sweatshirt 
Short/long sleeve Ts
Skull cap
Rope
String
20.) Poncho
Boots
Knife/ flint stick
Face mask
Hand cuffs
Cotton blankets
Mylar blankets
Mini crowbar
Leather belt
Leather gloves
30.) Bandanas
Sub40 w/10s -mag.
Batteries
Multi tool
Tent
Manual chainsaw
Change of clothes for Mrs. and kids

I think my bag is pretty well stocked, I just wanted to see if anybody had good ideas that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Change out them cotton blankets fer wool. Wet cotton kills.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

IMHO.. too much clothes, not enough toilet paper, first aid, fire tools, and I wouldnt want a lifestraw as my only water filter. After that a lot depends on your personal bugout plan. I personally dont see a need for handcuffs, for instance. Oh, n no cotton clothes, wool or synthetics, ive been wet n cold in cotton before, its no bueno.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a few pair of ASP trifold handcuffs or Cobra Cuffs in my BOB, as well as some standard cuffs. Don't underestimate the many potential uses of handcuffs in the hands of a creative survivalist. 

- Improvised lock for a gate
- Improvised carabiner 
- Quick release connector for ropes & chains
- Hold your pants up in a crisis 
- Reduces the need to eliminate women or children
- Perfect for use with zip lines
- Several uses in improvised booby traps
- Connect or hold gear to your pack
- Secure those who have been bitten to see if they turn
- Better than tying up an interrogatee
- Hook 3 pair together and use as improvised weapon
- Makeshift hook for deep sea fishing
- Allows you to secure a yeti for DNA testing (oversized cuffs)
- Keep your wife from abandoning your after SHTF

And so many more!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmmm.. now that you mention it, keeping the ex wife away...


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, I have a first aid kit in there, somehow it didn't make the list. I was a paramedic at one point so I definitely have medical supplies. I don't usually rotate the clothes I carry, just a little something for all seasons. Also, I have plenty more preps for bugging in: other water, food, filtration, dryer lent, wooden matches/lighters rocket stove, excess fuel, generator, propane.
I felt like the wool blankets took up to much space. 

I think most people will be waiting for someone to rescue them from some situation. If SHTF, 911 services will be overwhelmed. Their response to your emergency will be delayed. 

It's crazy that after seeing the tragic events that happen, more folks don't feel the need to be more self reliant. 
(They)-call me paranoid? "What do I need to prep for? I'll just come to your house."

WRONG!

My preps are for me & mine. For the uninvited there's buckshot and greater. Please take care of yourselves out there.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Foot powder and tp.


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Good idea, thanx.


----------



## owntmeal (Mar 26, 2013)

Depending on weather ditch the tent and poncho and get a military surplus poncho doubles as a tent


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You mention "walkie talkie". I will assume that means a FRS/GMRS radio. If you have one in every family members BOB, that is good, but one by itself leaves you with no one to talk to.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you just cant' stand the space loss with the wool blankets then at least get some thinsulate poncho liners the cotton blankets really are not a good idea unless you are staying at home where you can assure dry conditions. and tumbs up on swapping the tent for millitary ponchos that can be snapped together to be a tent, far more versatile and a poncho with liner installed makes a decent bedroll and is very size wieght efficient. Might even save enough space this way to get a wool blanket or two in there  

Sounds like a crew so I'd also forgo the life straw for a good pump type filter that can be back flushed and cleaned and a spare filter or two. Three or more people consume alot of water a life straw has limited lifespan. 

Couple of bic lighters The flint sticks and matches are cool but you'll get alot of mileage out of a large bic lighter and its far easier to use. I have pretty much abandoned matches in most of my more compact kits as if you make a pile of matches to equal the amount of lights and burn time of a bic it is a really really big pile. Wind gusts you just strike it again with a match you just depleted your stash a good bit. the life boat matches are an exception and in bigger kits I usually throw in a pack of those. 

Some soap a big bar of dial if the space is there if not a bar or two of hotel size soap. for personal sanitation as wel as washing clothing and stuff. 

as with the blankets eliminate as much cotton form the clothing stores as well poly fleece, nylons and wool as much as possible again if you get wet with cotton and have to stay out instead of going home and getting warm it can kill you even in fairly temperate climates and in spring or fall when you didn't think it was THAT cold. 

Couple spare mags for the sub 40 you didn't mention spare ammo for it. 

Is this a one bag for the whole family system or is this just your Bob and everyone else has their own? What kind of carry bag are you keeping it in? Flesh it out a bit with more info and you probably get a bunch more suggestions. I tend to stay away from duffle bag type systems they are OK for tossing in the car or strapping to a bike maybe but if you end up on foot you are gona want your hands free for other stuff esp with kids. So I reccomend some kind of back pack. and size appropriate packs for everyone both to maximize your supplies and incase anyone gets separated no matter how hard you try not to have that happen. That also presupposes you have worked with those indivduals so they can use whatever share of the supplies they carry. When you bug out how long do you suppose it will take to get to your planned Bug out location? (figure a reasonable time then at least double it to allow plenty of fudge factor when murphy strikes he often does so in SPADES) If you don't have a planned bug out location that you know will be safe and suplied then this kit is WAY under supplied. 

I'd include some fun type stuff in the kiddos bags. somthing "normal" to alleviate the stresses for them a bit. And to occupy them when you have other things to do. 

OK I"ll quit before I ramble on any more. I'm sure there are others that will add more or dtract some 

Might also try the search feature here this is a VERY commonly discussed topic there is like a bazillion posts on it you can browse for ideas


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah all four of us have them. And a few others in my extended network. We all know what channel we're using also a secondary channel. It's fairly assured cell towers won't be able to handle a serious load.


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realize I had a few responses before I left my last post. Forum rookie, I can't deny it. 

My whole crew has their own bag, but theirs stays at home. Mine stays in the truck and has a change of clothes for all of us. Not shoes though, they carry their own shoes. There are a few bic lighters. I keep a few packs of water purification/iodine tablets. I still have room in the bag if I need to make additions, but I don't think I'd like to keep it much heavier.

I have 3more mags for the 40, but that's kept with the ammo reserve at home. I don't want to carry everything I have with me everywhere. What I have in the bag is short term survival. No doubt! The US army pinned me as an expert marksman. Going to have to make those 10 shots count.

The bag I'm using is my old military ruck sack. It's still in great shape. Loaded at about 45lbs currently. I've walked about 5 miles wearing it, just to be familiar with it. I could have gone farther, but I convinced myself that it was manageable. 

I think I've responded to all the questions. I may have to post again. Bare with me.Thanks to all helping with ideas and advice.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

My bug out bag is empty.........


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

> So what's in your Bugout Bag?


Two of my "oddities" in my bag

Henry survival rifle

Breacher bar


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Welp it sounds like the plan i9s for them if they aren't already at home with their bags is to meet you without returning home. if that is the case I"d double the weight of the bag by basically putting their packs on or in the Ruck you have when you meet up you divy out everyone elses share of the load to em. But trying to sup[port three people on what you have n a 45 lb pack is going to be a very very short term operation. If your plan isn't to return home (bag is then a Get home bag GHB) Then having spare ammo and stuff at home is pretty useless. If its a get home bag then you are probably over supplied actually. Depending on how far from home you are likely to be at any given time. I'm not sure I understand you situation. so I may be off base with some of this If its a get home bag I'd pitch most of the clothing into bags at home and instead put in the shoes which are the things that you may be relying on to get you and yours home. Figuing everyone leaves home with weather appropriat clothing and then you also have the blankets. figure likely two days max to get home. So then the gun and ammo load would likely increase as well as you can't afford to be significantly detoured or delayed you need to get home and get the main supply material. My GHB actually fits in a largish not a huge but just largish BUTT pack. I'ts a rough and ready pack and like I say presupposes we left home in climate appropriate clothes and as a habit and due to ortho issues we all already leave home in durable comfortable shoes. It has very little food in it it has means for getting food both money and traps and firearm. Cordage knifes bug repellant space type blankets dollar store ponchose contractor bags several methods of fire Life straw type filter and the tablets for water treatment a canteen on it with the cup. Esbit fuel tabs to either use with the cup or to start a fire. and bunch of other stuff I can't even recall off hand . it isn't a long term survival system but it is designed to get me home or to a cache in 5 or so days. I'f I am going much farther than 150 miles away I throw in a bob pack that will act as a extension of my GHB to still get me and us home it has a good bit more food and some clothing in it and a bed roll. If we were like going to far end of the country or somthing all the bobs would come along as well as our camping stuff. So I guess what I"m saying is What do you really expect that bag to do if it is to actually bug OUT for three people then it is a bit inadequate. If its to get you all home to your stuff then its a little over the top. (IMO) OK Im in the rambling nobody is gona read it range again so I"ll knock off and let other respond and the OP too of course.


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

Call it what you will. BOB or GHB. I keep a bag with me with whatever provisions I feel like will help me & mine get through a rough spot. All I have for them in my bag is a change of clothes. If I'm alone, I can ditch their stuff. Not that it significantly increases the weight. I have the means to acquire more food/water if needed. 
Agreed, I would have to get home 1st to access the majority of my preps. I don't have unlimited resources to keep a stash of something everywhere I am likely to be. What I have in the bag- it might help, it might not. I'd rather have it and not need it than need it & wish I had it. Survival is what it's all about.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Bug Out Kit (pull behind bag + small backpack + fanny pack) 
Tested on a 3 day hike from St. Michael, MN to Duluth, MN. 

4 days of rations for 3 people (Mountain House/Shakeology) 
2 liters of Smart Water 
Water filter 
Snare 
Glock Knife 
Stainless steel container for boiling water 
Rocket Stove 
Fire Starting kit with kindling 
Carhart Rain Gear/Carhart winter gear (depending on the season) 
A few cheap rain ponchos 
First Aid kit 
Tooth brush/Toothpaste/Hand sanitizer 
Toilet paper 
Hatchet 
Hand warmers 
Change of clothing/extra socks 
Paracord 
Compass 
Maps 
Camo netting 
Pop up tent 
Folding shovel 
Queen sized fleece blanket/camping pillow/mylar blankets
Flashlight
Whistle 
Flare gun. 
Gerber Machete (that didn't come on the test run) 

I think thats everything...


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Dawurlzyours said:


> Just trying to see if I missed anything. 1.) Life straw 1 gallon H20 H20 purification tabs Beef jerky Dried fruit 5 granola bars Hand crank radio/lamp Walkie talkie Head lamp 10.) Bolt cutters Socks Underwear Long John's Cargo pants Sweatshirt Short/long sleeve Ts Skull cap Rope String 20.) Poncho Boots Knife/ flint stick Face mask Hand cuffs Cotton blankets Mylar blankets Mini crowbar Leather belt Leather gloves 30.) Bandanas Sub40 w/10s -mag. Batteries Multi tool Tent Manual chainsaw Change of clothes for Mrs. and kids I think my bag is pretty well stocked, I just wanted to see if anybody had good ideas that I hadn't thought of.


And you can carry all of this, all day for however many days it takes you to get to your BOL?

I'm going to need to start your workout plan... The bolt cutters and water alone gotta weigh 15lbs.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

My bag is 75 pounds. 

Pill medications. 
Lotion
Chapstick
Tape
Blanket
Bed roll
Swiss Army knife
Germ x
Bug bite stick 
Hot hands
Hair elastics
Sewing kits
48 hand sanitizer wipes
Thermals
Spork
Three canteens
Filter 
Kleenex
Towel
Rain poncho 
Lighter 
Flint rock
Nausea meds
Bandana 
Lemon glycerin sticks
Comb
Another raincoat
Surgical gloves
Face masks 
Glowsticks
Flashlights 
Rope
Ace bandage
Skinning gloves and apron (to keep the blood off of me) 
Camel pack



I also have other preps that will be thrown into an off roading vehicle that cover water, food, medical and hygiene.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> My bag is 75 pounds. Pill medications. Lotion Chapstick Tape Blanket Bed roll Swiss Army knife Germ x Bug bite stick Hot hands Hair elastics Sewing kits 48 hand sanitizer wipes Thermals Spork Three canteens Filter Kleenex Towel Rain poncho Lighter Flint rock Nausea meds Bandana Lemon glycerin sticks Comb Another raincoat Surgical gloves Face masks Glowsticks Flashlights Rope Ace bandage Skinning gloves and apron (to keep the blood off of me) Camel pack I also have other preps that will be thrown into an off roading vehicle that cover water, food, medical and hygiene.


 Sybil have you tried actually hiking with that much weight long term? I'm an experienced backpacker with my mom, both of our packs weigh under 40lbs fully winter loaded. She's 5'1" at 140 lbs, I'm 5'7" at 145 lbs. Carrying 75 lbs is going to take a heavy strain on you if you're not conditioned and used to it. What happens if you don't have that off roading vehicle to throw the other preps into?


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Was thinking the same thing...I'm 5'10 and 145lbs and I couldn't carry that more than maybe a mile.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> And you can carry all of this, all day for however many days it takes you to get to your BOL?
> 
> I'm going to need to start your workout plan... The bolt cutters and water alone gotta weigh 15lbs.


If you missed it, they answered your question here;



Dawurlzyours said:


> The bag I'm using is my old military ruck sack. It's still in great shape. Loaded at about 45lbs currently. I've walked about 5 miles wearing it, just to be familiar with it. I could have gone farther, but I convinced myself that it was manageable.


I won't get into my "workout plan" which I call a way of living, and how heavy a bag I can carry, because if you have trouble believing this...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

@ Sybil6---

I know of a lot of women who simply do not have the upper body strength to lift a 75lb pack onto their shoulders, let alone secure it and carry it for any great distance. I'm a 6'-5" male, 200lbs, and have no problem shouldering and securing a 100lb pack, but I won't plan on carrying that much weight for a BOB...mine is under 70lbs (more than 20lbs is dried foods)...I've made weekend hikes (8-12 miles) with over 90lbs in steep, rugged terrain...pulled a ham-string on one of those stunts...that was back when I was young and dumb...I'm 20 years older now, and I'd like to think I learned a few things since those days.

I'd suggest you rethink your priorities for your BOB...pack what you know you will need to stay alive.
-Water (and means to procure & purify...plan to find water and purify en-route...know your water sources and how to find sub-surface water);
-Fire starting;
-Shelter (can be a simple as a survival blanket or poly tarp...can also be interpreted as clothing/sleep-gear...and/or means to fashion shelter);
-Food (it's difficult, if not impossible, to harvest anything if you're on the run)...there's nothing wrong with having the ability to set snares after you find a safe/secure location to camp for the night;
-Sanitation/Hygiene
-First aid supplies (it's easy to go over-board with this, so base it on your level of experience [or others in your group], as well as your environment).

Consider this: if it's not on your back, it's probably not coming with you. You should never count on the use of a vehicle, even with off-road capability...SHTF can be from one or more of many possible scenarios, but consider the worst case you're preparing for, then think of what else could happen after SHTF...vehicle travel may not be possible in many situations, especially in populated areas.

Fit the basic needs for survival in your pack and see how much space and weight carrying you have left for additional items that you'd rather not be without, but can _survive_ without. If it is not directly related to your survival, use that weight/space for something that is. Also, choose multipurpose items for your gear as much as possible...this saves space and weight. I read somewhere that it was recommended for the average person to not carry more than 40% of their body-weight in the form of a back-pack. Those in top physical condition can obviously carry more than that, but the heavier the pack is, the slower you will be moving, and the less distance you will be able to carry it.

Good luck with your preps!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Just an FYI, Sybil6 explained in another thread that her bag was modular and can be adjusted to the situation, something I would agree is useful for many situations. Easy to ditch something you don't need but if you happen to have a vehicle then you might wish you had all that stuff that didn't fit in the "ultralight" pack.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, modular pack...so she has been learning a few things here......makes much more sense to me now. Thanks, cowboyhermit.


----------

